# Noise from Compressor Clutch or Cooling Fan???



## pcumming (May 29, 2005)

Have 2001 Maxima, 50k miles. Just had alternator replaced. Mechanic did a great job and did not charge much.

Of recent I was hearing a noise that sounded like grinding when I started the car and put on the AC. Also heard it when I shut off the car. 

Okay-took it in to my usual independent dealer that is pretty good in my area. He said it was the Compressor clutch and replaced the compressor with a brand new one. AC always worked, just made noise.

Worked okay for a week. I then started hearing a ticking and some similar noises like the aforementioned grinding when I turned the car off in garage. To me it sounded the same. 

Took car in again and parts are under warranty, they would fix for free if it was the same issue.

Mechanic says it is not the compressor this time but rather the electric cooling fan in back of the radiator. He is cutting me a deal on the labor at 1/2 off to keep me happy and a continued customer (about $150).

Does this diagnosis seem reasonable???

Will pick up car in a day or two. 

Of course if it is the compressor clutch again they will replace at no charge. I am not angry, upset or anything. Just want this resolved and never had such problems with previous Maxima.

Just asking any of you experts if the cooling fan could be the problem this time...

Thanks so much.
Peter


----------



## driftdreamr (Oct 30, 2006)

Simple way to see if the cooling fan(s) are the problem...when the car is cold, the fans will not be running, hence you shouldn't hear the noise. Let it idle in your drive way or take it for a short jaunt to warm it up, when the cooling fans kick on, your noise should kick on as well. if you hear the noise without the fans running, then the problem lies elsewhere,


----------



## NissanOnly (Jul 9, 2006)

It make the noises when you turn off the car? the semi grinding noise you may hear may be coming from the throttle body area when you turn off the car. It sounds like a motor closing something? I know mine does that...


----------

